# Rock the Charts!!!



## PunkRock CowBoy (Dec 18, 2001)

New Journal for Me!!


----------



## PunkRock CowBoy (Dec 18, 2001)

Bench 3x3
#1-315 for 3
#2- 330 for 3
#3- 345 for 4
Increase weight next week

Tricep Extentions 3X5
#1- 105 for 5
#2- 115 for 5
#3- 125 for 5
Stay at same weight

Shoulder Press 3x5
#1- 135 for 5
#2- 150 for 5
#3- 165 for 4


----------



## PunkRock CowBoy (Dec 18, 2001)

Good workout so far. Need to keep the cardio going though. More Bike and running miles in the morning.


----------



## dase78 (Mar 6, 2002)

run you lazy dog you


----------

